# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام مدت زمان تحصیل کمتر و درآمد در طول تحصیل دارد؟

## Amin97

دوستان کدام رشته است که نسبت به بقیه رشته ها مدت زمان تحصیل بسیار کوتاه تری داشته باشه و در حین تحصیل هم بشه کار کرد ؟ یا به عبارتی درآمد داشت  :Yahoo (85):

----------


## imaginedragon

همه رشته ها زمانشون تقریبا يکيه بنابراین فرقي نميکنه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_پرستاری_

----------


## djamin

فک نمیکنم هیچ رشته ای باشه که درساش کم باشه حالا چه کاردانی و چه کارشناسی.اگه کاردانی که باید4ترمه تموم کنی حتی اگه خودت نخوایی اگرم پیوسته که 8ترمه
یک نمونه که میتونم برات مثال بزنم یکی از همکلاسی های ما تونسته3ترمه تموم کنه درس 2درس دیگه داره گفتن باید ترم چهارم بیایی.مخصوصا اگه دانشگاه پولی باشه حتما باید4تمه بیایی.بستگی داره چجوری کلاس درسیت برنامه ریزی شده

----------


## Amin97

> همه رشته ها زمانشون تقریبا يکيه بنابراین فرقي نميکنه
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


شما خسته نباشید با نظر پر معنیتون  :Yahoo (116):

----------


## luxaeterna

فک کنم مهندسی کامپیوتر چه بری دانشگاه چه موسسات ازاد فنی حرفه ای، میتونه ی گزینه خوبی باشه
البته نظر شخصی خودمه

----------


## dorsa20

دنداااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااان

----------

